# Blog about going south on the East Coast ICW to FL?



## jballou (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi,

And anyone point me in the direction of any blogs describing experience taking the ICW south during the fall? Am thinking about doing it this or next year then heading over to the Bahamas for the winter. And just wanted to learn more about the experience.

Thanks!


----------



## Gladrags1 (Apr 9, 2003)

Don't know blogs but I crewed down to Beaufort, SC on my friends boat as he headed to the Bahamas last fall. He found Chris Parker invaluable to recommend dates and weather windows on off shore legs and Gulf Stream crossings. Google him for the link. I can fill you in more and answer questions too. There are some waterway guides that are invaluable as well. Active Captain is also good. Don't trust the charts, trust the buoys, particularly around Alligator River mouth. Dismal Swamp is wonderful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainDog (Jun 9, 2009)

Good timing on this question: Cruising Down the ICW - Winter of 2015


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Check at the bottom of my post for the Blog List.


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

RainDog said:


> Good timing on this question: Cruising Down the ICW - Winter of 2015


Raindog... You beat me to posting this very blog... I've read it sometime back and it highlights my cruising backyard (GA/SC/FL)... very good read.


----------



## jballou (Mar 17, 2014)

Excellent! Thanks everyone!


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

RainDog said:


> Good timing on this question: Cruising Down the ICW - Winter of 2015


This blog was highlighted in today's ActiveCaptain Newsletter. Thanks for the pointer, as I would not have checked it out otherwise.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Ain't exactly a blog - just my trip down the ditch a couple years ago. http://www.sailnet.com/forums/gener...d/93788-icw-single-handed-well-almost-19.html

There's also a part 2 segment. If you do a search you'll find it.

All the best,

Gary


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

Primer For First Timers on the ICW


----------



## bigdogandy (Jun 21, 2008)

Not blog, but Cruiser's Net is a great source of info also:

Cruisers' Net | Cruisers Helping Cruisers


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Not helpful to learn much, but search for the "Wicked Salty" channel on YouTube. Couple of kids from New England that ran the ditch southbound this past Fall/Winter. They made an attempt at crossing to the Bahamas and turned back. That was their last upload, three weeks ago. Suspense is killing me.

edit..... here it is.

https://www.youtube.com/user/WickedSaltySailors


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Minnewaska said:


> Not helpful to learn much, but search for the "Wicked Salty" channel on YouTube. Couple of kids from New England that ran the ditch southbound this past Fall/Winter. They made an attempt at crossing to the Bahamas and turned back. That was their last upload, three weeks ago. Suspense is killing me.
> 
> edit..... here it is.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/WickedSaltySailors


I too enjoyed watching the Wicked Salty videos over the winter. Nice overview of some novice kids making a mistake here and there on the journey but, enjoying the voyage over all. They are now in the Exumas in the Bahamas.


----------



## thezzzone (Oct 28, 2014)

"Katie and Jessie on a boat"- they have completed their great loop journey with their dog on a Cal 27. Great read/Great photography!


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

There are a couple of Youtube vids by a 70 yr old Brit who bought a boat of Ebay for little money and sailed it down the ICW. It gives a pretty realistic snapshot on what to expect.

It is in 2 parts here is a link to the first.


----------



## jhwelch (May 9, 2015)

A hard copy of Skipper Bob's Anchorage Guide (which also lists bridge names and their opening schedules) is very handy.

One little secret I use is for when I am near the New River Inlet, NC (near Camp Lejune). Go to the Wilmington Corps of Engineers web site and you will find a fairly recent survey of the area where the inlet T's into the ICW, which is well known for constant shoaling issues.


----------



## Tbone (Apr 3, 2015)

Cruising Down the ICW - Winter of 2015

The first thing I read in this blog is that Hampton to Deltaville is 40 miles and about 6 hours. From Willoughby (Norfolk) to Deltaville is somewhere between 50 and 55 miles, and Hampton is slightly farther. You'd have to be flying to go from Hampton to Dville in 6 hours. It took around ten hours last time I did it, averaging five knots or so.

I like reading blogs sometimes, but to the original poster, basing your ETAs and mileage per leg on this blog is not off to a good start. Lol.


----------



## Aeolus (Oct 11, 2014)

I just finished coming up the ICW from West Palm to Beautfort, NC due to Tropical storm Ana and it was one of my worst sailing experiences ever. Mostly because my boat doesn't fit, it's a Beneteau First 40 that draws 8' feet and carries a 63'10" rig. We found several unmarked shoals and most of the bridges were 64' or less depending on the tide. The worst part was from Ft. Pierce south. So, depending on your boat be prepared for a rough ride.

Mark


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

Aeolus said:


> I just finished coming up the ICW from West Palm to Beautfort, NC due to Tropical storm Ana and it was one of my worst sailing experiences ever. Mostly because my boat doesn't fit, it's a Beneteau First 40 that draws 8' feet and carries a 63'10" rig. We found several unmarked shoals and most of the bridges were 64' or less depending on the tide. The worst part was from Ft. Pierce south. So, depending on your boat be prepared for a rough ride.
> 
> Mark


Sounds like you should have waited, what with the wrong tool for the job, and all... 

We got into Beaufort early this morning after departing Ft Pierce Saturday, great trip... Would have even been better if this boat had a spinnaker 

Any boatbuilder branding their boats with 63' 10" sticks as "ICW Capable" should be forced to make the trip themselves, lashed to the top of the damn things...


----------



## fallard (Nov 30, 2009)

I had a similar experience in 1996 in early May, bringing my boat from Ft. Pierce to Beaufort, NC. We did the 600 mi. or so in 72 hours, thanks to going offshore and picking up the Gulf Stream. The last few hours had us motoring into a 30 kt squall as we approached the lighted buoys into Beaufort Inlet. The unlit side channel to Beaufort was a worry, but no problems in the end.

This, however, is not what the thread is about. It is a lot easier going north to New England from Florida. I would like to head south on the ICW before swallowing the anchor, so I will be looking at the information available on this and other sites. I'll undoubtedly update my charts and pick up some of the printed info available at reasonable price if I do ever head off to the south. In my favor: my 35 footer has an air draft of about 46 ft. and my retractable keel and rudder will allow me to float (or refloat) in less than 2 ft.


----------



## CapnChuck (Apr 4, 2013)

We have many posts on our Trawler Beach House blog. Like most blogs, the older posts are at the end and the newest at the beginning. Although we have a trawler, the posts can be useful to sailboats too. The Trawler Beach House: Intracoastal Waterway . Chuck


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

If my health permits, I'm going down the ICW again in October if you want to convoy with me. I plan to depart the upper Chesapeake Bay October 1st.

all the best, 

Gary


----------



## ObsessionSTJ (May 4, 2015)

We did the ICW during the fall of 2013 and I kept a blog along the way. You're welcome to check it out at Mountains and Seashore.

Best,

Camile


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

This one is good:

May | 2014 | Return to Seasons


----------

